# 1986.5 Nissan Hardbody se v6 engine swap



## nissandiesel (Mar 20, 2010)

im replacing my engine and would like to know if i can use a 1994 Nissan Maxima vg30e motor for my truck. Do i just have to change the manifolds and intake? Will it work? Please reply
thanks

Its a 4x4 5 speed


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the maxima is front wheel drive so i am guessing that it will not work..


----------

